# who's used "pure ephedrine .co.uk"



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

...........for f**k sake over 2 weeks now.....and there feed back page has now gone.............am i cursed to be a fat c**t forever or am i going to have to actually get off my arse and do some sit ups..............:laugh::laugh:


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Strange ive used them before with no probs a mate of mine got a few thousand not so long ago too, have you emailed them?


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

marc said:


> Strange ive used them before with no probs a mate of mine got a few thousand not so long ago too, have you emailed them?


.....ohh yes


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Took them like 3 weeks for mine to come through.


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

came today............yipee....


----------



## Yetiman (Feb 9, 2008)

Mcrash said:


> came today............yipee....


nice dude, is it still the impact eph he sells?


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

dont know what u mean..????.......last lot i had were bit like flying saucers.....these are twice the size with a flat top..........


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

Ive got flat tops ones they should be sound, i only take 1 every now and then not a huge fan of eph as it keeps me awake if i take it too late ive got more used to it now though, a mate of mine has just been at the shop and took 5 in one go...nutter


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

off it............................


----------



## marc (Jul 16, 2007)

hahaha he's just phoned me i couldnt understand a word he was saying he was talking a million miles an hour something about a giraffe and a pint of stella then the line went dead, im going to give him a few hours before i phone him back lol


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

What are they like buddy ?


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

I didnt realise you could sell epherdrin like that....in its purest form i mean....

hmmm i might buy some now actually


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

jeevan said:


> What are they like buddy ?


........i've taken lost of stuff in my time but this (and i've had eph before) made me very "edgy"......and after using it at work i had to have a few cans when i came home to wind down...........lol.......so it really didn't help with the weight..............


----------



## Si-K (Jul 23, 2007)

A giraffe is a four legged animal - Oh, hang on I see what you where asking now......nevermind


----------



## graemewh (Nov 19, 2008)

hi I getthem off aguy and they are 30mg I paid about Â£40for 300tablets they come special delivery discreetlypacked as folks take the post how are these packedand are they genuine? as wouldbe much easier from here


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

recorded delivery, in a jiffy bag.........


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

How do you pay for them then?

i just been to their website and found i had to put my email address in and he would email me payment details...

problem is the email i got was totally blank????

anyone else have this ?


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

try again then......i got loads of info off them,different products and payment details........ps dont belive the "48 hour delivery"..........


----------



## 1927 (Apr 30, 2008)

yep ive had more emails, the guy lives about 5 minutes away from me :happy: i drive past his place everyday i go to work.... mad one


----------



## Mcrash (May 24, 2008)

.........bet it still takes a month to get them..............lol


----------

